# Polaris Sportsman 90cc ATV For Sale - SOLD



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

SOLD

Polaris Sportsman 90 cc 2006 ATV. This is the 2 stroke version. Extremely clean low hours machine. Kids just don't ride it. Electric start (brand new battery) Runs like new.

Be the coolest dad in town and buy this for your kid...and get it out of my garage

$1200


----------

